# Buying wood by the semi load



## Como (May 23, 2011)

I need to get some bids for getting my wood in for next year, so I thought of sending this out:

Log length wood required for delivery by September 1 2011

Multiple tuck loads producing a minimum of 55 cords.

Specify wood type, and average diameter.

Delivery location ......

Terms - COD

Am I missing something?


----------



## CTYank (May 23, 2011)

Como said:
			
		

> I need to get some bids for getting my wood in for next year, so I thought of sending this out:
> 
> Log length wood required for delivery by September 1 2011
> 
> ...



Couple of items "hit" me:
If this is for next year, you want to start delivery yesterday, and specify rate of delivery as appropriate.
What is "log-length"? "Run of the woods" logs encourages logger to sell you some air. Maybe spec max & min diam.
You want to specify species/mix, as possible, knowing lower BTU/ton of conifers. Say "no" to poplar?
You might want to provide information up front as to stuff like axle-load limits, max. grade & truck height.
COD per load?

For what you're talking, you should be able to interest logging co. in sending an agent to you to discuss options.

Meanwhile, you might also send requests for proposals to local tree services to drop off "woody waste."


----------



## jeff_t (May 23, 2011)

Como said:
			
		

> I need to get some bids for getting my wood in for next year, so I thought of sending this out:
> 
> Log length wood required for delivery by September 1 2011
> 
> ...



55 cords will last me about 12 years. How long will that heat a hotel?


----------



## Como (May 24, 2011)

I am in Colorado, a year for seasoning will get me to 15%, I have some wood that is in single digits which dates back 2 1/2 years.

My calculations are that I will need 50 Cords, 10% for safety. Around here log lengths are 40ft, I will add that as a question.

The building is not that big, I am sure there are people on here with Houses bigger. We do have high ceilings.

I was thinking it would be 4 semi loads.


----------



## snowleopard (May 24, 2011)

So now I'm really curious about the size.  How big is "not that big?"  How many stoves do you have?


----------



## Como (May 24, 2011)

5,500sq ft ish

I have 2 stoves, but am likely to us only the Hearthstone Phoenix, the other one is very inefficient and will pump too much air up the chimney.


----------



## maplewoodshelby (May 24, 2011)

I think your calcs are way off.  I couldnt imagine burning that much wood


----------



## Como (May 24, 2011)

Hopefully they are conservative, the big variable is solar gain, no way of computing that - but then we have the wind.... as well.

I have my calcs, Professional Manual J and local experience in sort of comparable buildings.

However as Napoleon said No plan of battle ever survives contact with the enemy.


----------



## maplewoodshelby (May 24, 2011)

It does sound like a tough place to heat and I guess no harm in buying too much.


----------



## snowleopard (May 24, 2011)

Have you ever tried heating it with anything other than wood for fuel, and if so, how much did you use? 

Are your high ceilings a cathedral style, or central open plan with rooms stacked in the periphery?  How high are they?  

Nosy parker minds want to know . . .


----------



## Bigg_Redd (May 24, 2011)

Como said:
			
		

> I need to get some bids for getting my wood in for next year, so I thought of sending this out:
> 
> Log length wood required for delivery by September 1 2011
> 
> ...



How many cords are you going through in a year?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (May 24, 2011)

CTYank said:
			
		

> Como said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Colorado is dryer than a popcorn fart and full of pine.  It'll dry just fine over the summer.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (May 24, 2011)

Como, PM sent.


----------



## Hurricane (May 24, 2011)

He must be talking face cords.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 24, 2011)

Hurricane, that was to be my question also. 


David, 55 cord is a lot of wood even for 5,500 sq. ft of house and especially for only one stove. So that leads me to think you are talking about face cords rather than full cords. I'm sure you know thought that a full cord of wood is 128 cu. ft. Or a stack 4' x 4' x 8'. 

It is good that you already have next winter's wood put up and will not need this next year. Otherwise it might be tough to get it dry enough for next winter. I've never thought that most of Colorado is all that dry of a climate but for sure the wind will be a blessing for drying the wood. We wish you good luck and hopefully you'll get more than one bid.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (May 25, 2011)

Don't worry Dennis. In Como's location, lots of sun, wind, and drier than heck.


----------



## jeff_t (May 25, 2011)

Don't know if anybody else has looked at his blog. It hasn't been updated in almost a year, but the plan was for two big GARNs. That means a pretty big heat load.


----------



## iceman (May 25, 2011)

How can one stove burn 55 cords of wood?  The phoenix isn't as big as the equinox and unless he is burning with the air open how do you average a cord for every week of the year? If he was running 3-4 stoves maybe, but one stove 50 cords in a winter? LOL


----------



## PNWBurner (May 25, 2011)

55 Cords?  Just putting that in the stove is going to be a full time job for two men and a boy.

Are you sure you're going to burn that much in a year?  Or maybe you're getting 10 years out on your wood supply?

If you're really going to burn that much I salute you sir!


----------



## Como (May 25, 2011)

I do have 2 stoves, most of the wood will be going in the Garn's.

One of the stoves sit in what was a fire pit. Had a guy round last year who was a friend of the son of the people who owned it at the time, they burnt 70 cords in that fire pit in 1979!

I currently burn about 6 cords a year, but the building has been shut down in the winter, that was April to October.

Must update the blog, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Como (May 25, 2011)

The old stove in what was the fire pit.

The fire pit is a new addition, 1952.

I think the stove was put in about 30 years ago.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (May 25, 2011)

Dude, is that a Timberline? Or a Fisher?


----------



## Como (May 25, 2011)

Nope

Wood something, I will look tomorrow, dark and snowing!

It will take most of a wheelbarrow, I usually put in 3 or 4 large splits at a time.

I load it up last thing to cut down on the Propane, it is cold by the morning, the Phoenix will usually have hot coals to keep going.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (May 25, 2011)

I gotta get down there one day. Do you think it's worth modifying to secondary air? Longer and cleaner burns.


----------



## Como (May 25, 2011)

The Stoves, no. If you see the size of that chimney it sucks a lot of air out which is why I do not intend using it once the Boilers are on line. The kitchen exhaust is a much bigger issue. So that will be the first thing to be addressed.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 25, 2011)

Beetle-Kill said:
			
		

> Don't worry Dennis. In Como's location, lots of sun, wind, and drier than heck.



That's good Beetle-Kill. I just keep thinking about all the rain and snow I usually hit going through Colorado. Then there was last June when I ran into a snow storm. The year before it was rain, lightning and about a mile or two of some serious hail. I just always consider if there are lots of trees, that will not be a dry area.


----------



## Como (May 25, 2011)

We are semi arid.

The Stove is a WOODLAND, wood on the left door, land on the right.


----------



## jeff_t (May 25, 2011)

Nice looking place, by the way. If I'm ever in the neighborhood....


----------



## mainstation (May 25, 2011)

Anyone else thinking the Overlook Hotel?  
paging Jack Torrance.



Seriously, your commitment to that much wood and the work involved is commendable.  I wouldn't do it, personally. 

Good Luck.


----------



## wendell (May 26, 2011)

Neat to see what you are doing. Didn't make it through Como too many times but many, many trips through the Fairplay speed trap when I lived in Woodland Park and would head up skiing. Will never forget hitting a rain and hail storm one summer and holing up in the Fairplay Hotel. One of the coldest experiences of my life. Then got hailed on by another storm when I got to Divide.

I really miss Colorado!


----------



## Como (May 26, 2011)

Weird today, 3 layer morning, then about 1.00 it really warmed up, by 2 it was T Shirt weather, then as soon as the sun dipped below the horizon it dropped 20 degrees.

The weird bit was the T Shirt element.

PS Work out the Propane cost! Ouch.


----------



## wendell (May 26, 2011)

You live in South Park and you are surprised by that why?  :lol:


----------



## Como (May 26, 2011)

Surprised that I could get away with a T Shirt in May, today is the same temperature, but the wind blowing, so at least one more layer on the West side of the building than the East.

PS Our South Park is that South Park.


----------



## wendell (May 26, 2011)

Como said:
			
		

> PS Our South Park is that South Park.



I know.  :lol:


----------

